# disconnect



## Interfector

Jak byste přeložili slovo disconnect v téhle větě?


> As an example of the disconnect that Bodeker sees with racism in America, he asks various people of various backgrounds if blacks are naturally better at basketball. All but one said yes. When he asked if whites can be better at anything by definition of being white, the answer was universally no.


Díky


----------



## mishiczka

No, to je pekne priblbla veta.


----------



## Interfector

V pořádku, já chápu, že některým jedincům se určité věty prostě nelíbí. 
Tady je definice slova:
_A lack of connection; a disparity: "There is a cosmic disconnect between what the voters want and what the party of the corporate interests can give them"_ 
A já potřebuju najít  české slovo, které by do té věty sedělo - snad _odpojení? Rozdíl? Propastný rozdíl?_ Nic z toho se mi tam nehodí.


----------



## mishiczka

odlouceni, rozdvojeni, nesouvislost, odlouceni ...

V te vete, cos napsal jako priklad 'disconnect' se to da jednoduse prelozit jako rozdil, ale v te tve vete .. no nevim nevim.  Mozna, kdybys nam tu napsal i tu predchozi vetu, by to davalo vice smyslu.


----------



## mishiczka

Nejhorsi na tom je, ze ja nemam pojeti, co ten autor tim disconnectem vubec mysli. Chtelo by to trosku vice kontextu.


----------



## Interfector

Je to z tohoto článku. A teď babo raď !


----------



## mishiczka

Za prve, bych rekla, ze to neni prilis dobre napsany clanek.  Neni divu, ze s tim mas problemy.

Bodekeruv film je o _rozdilnem smysleni o racismu_ mezi ruznymi skupinami lidi.  O _rozdilnem chovani se k rasismu_ - _o rozdilnem chapani rasismu_.  On si proste mysli, ze v Americe je v dnesni dobe ok byt rasistou vuci bilym, ale ne vuci cernym, etc. a ze chudaci bili tim trpi.  No, ja s tim moc nesouhlasim - a to jsem zila v Atlante (USA) 9 let.

Nevim, jestli ti to pomuze. Doufam, ze ano.

Kdyz ne, tak zkus najit lepsi recenzi - prohnala jsem to google.com a videla jsem jich par na netu.  Tot moje rada.

Videl jsi ten film?  I kdyz mi pripada, ze s nim nebudu souhlasim, chtela bych jej videt ...


----------



## Interfector

Není to dobře napsaný článek? Je na něm snad něco špatně stylisticky nebo gramaticky? Nebo se ti prostě jenom nelíbí? To slovo, na které jsem se ptal, není žádným výmyslem autora toho článku, vyskytuje se v tom filmu, ten článek ho pouze parafrázuje. To slovo najdeš ve většině recenzí filmu. 
Film jsem viděl a musím s ním naprosto souhlasit. Tak to prostě v Americe dneska chodí. Copak jsi nikdy neslyšela o pozitivní diskriminaci a politické korektnosti? Pozitivní diskriminace je rasismus naruby. Například v USA existují černošské university. Dovedeš si představit ten povyk, kdyby někde vznikla _bělošská _universita? Nebo jak soud u nás rozhodl, že výkřik "bílá svině" není rasistický. Co kdyby to bylo naopak? 

Film můžeš najít na google video.


----------



## mishiczka

Ha ha. Klidek, draku.  Ten clanek nebyl napsan velice dobre - a to myslim stylisticky, ale nebylo to zas tak hrozny.  A nema na to vubec zadny vliv to, jestli souhlasim ci nesouhlasim s tim dokumentarnim filmem.  Precetla jsem si dalsi dve recenze, ktere byly napsany daleko lepe, i kdyz autori take viditelne souhlasili s tim filmem.  

Mozna by sis take mel neco precist o segregaci esp. na jihu Spojenych Statu (neni to zas tak hluboka historie), kdyz uz se o ten rasismus tak zajimas - pochopis potom i tu 'pozitivni diskriminaci'.  Jo, a mimochodem, ja zila v USA 9 let a nikdy nebylo normalni, aby Afro-American po nekom rval 'bila ku*vo' a vice versa. Ohledne Afro-Americkych univerzit - jez jsou znamy jako 'tradicne afro-americke university' v USA: v Americe jsou katolicke skoly a protestantske skoly a Zidovske skoly ... tak proc by tam nemohly byt Afro-Americke skoly.  Mimochodem, kdokoli se muze prihlasit a chodit na ty skoly - nikdo belocha nevyhodi jenom proto, ze je beloch - nedavno jsem cetla clanek o jednom bilem Americanovi, ktery vystudoval z tradicne Afro-Americke univerzity.  A mimochodem, hodne lidi se zastava Afro-Americkych skol kvuli jejich historii - historii spojene se segregaci, kdy Afro-Americanum bylo zakazano studium na univerzitach - a proto je chteji uchovat.  

Tak si ten preklad uzij.


----------



## mishiczka

Interfector said:


> Není to dobře napsaný článek? Je na něm snad něco špatně stylisticky nebo gramaticky? Nebo se ti prostě jenom nelíbí? To slovo, na které jsem se ptal, není žádným výmyslem autora toho článku, vyskytuje se v tom filmu, ten článek ho pouze parafrázuje. To slovo najdeš ve většině recenzí filmu.
> Film jsem viděl a musím s ním naprosto souhlasit. Tak to prostě v Americe dneska chodí. Copak jsi nikdy neslyšela o pozitivní diskriminaci a politické korektnosti? Pozitivní diskriminace je rasismus naruby. Například v USA existují černošské university. Dovedeš si představit ten povyk, kdyby někde vznikla _bělošská _universita? Nebo jak soud u nás rozhodl, že výkřik "bílá svině" není rasistický. Co kdyby to bylo naopak?
> 
> Film můžeš najít na google video.



To, ze v CR nejakej d*bil rozhodl ze 'bila svine' neni rasisticke, me mrzi.  Ale co se da delat ... bude to trvat jeste nekolik desetileti nez se to tam u nas uklidni - kdy misto toho Wild Westu, ktery tam momentalne vladne bude neco vice 'civilizovaneho'.  A ohledne rasismu, Cesi nemaji pravo na kohokoli ukazovat prstem ...


----------



## Interfector

Já jsem ten článek jako celek nikdy překládat nechtěl, prostě mě jen zajímalo to slovíčko disconnect. A to se mi pořád ještě nepodařilo rozlousknout, takže rady ostatních uživatelů jsou vítány.

2mishiczka: Nemá cenu se dál přít, o tématu pozitivní diskriminace najdeš dost kritických článků na webu. Všichni se asi shodneme, že pozitivní diskriminace je škodlivá už jenom proto, že _de facto_ uznává, že si rasy nejsou rovny - tím, že některé zvýhodňuje a jiné ne, nemluvě o jiných závažnějších problémech.


----------



## mishiczka

Interfector said:


> Já jsem ten článek jako celek nikdy překládat nechtěl, prostě mě jen zajímalo to slovíčko disconnect. A to se mi pořád ještě nepodařilo rozlousknout, takže rady ostatních uživatelů jsou vítány.
> 
> 2mishiczka: Nemá cenu se dál přít, o tématu pozitivní diskriminace najdeš dost kritických článků na webu. Všichni se asi shodneme, že pozitivní diskriminace je škodlivá už jenom proto, že _de facto_ uznává, že si rasy nejsou rovny - tím, že některé zvýhodňuje a jiné ne, nemluvě o jiných závažnějších problémech.



Ja bych rekla, ze 'rozdil' to vystihuje nejlepe - alespon v tomto kontextu, i kdyz to nepasuje do te urcite vety.

Tak hodne stesti.


----------



## werrr

Co třeba „rozpor, rozpornost, rozporuplnost, nesoulad, nesrovnalost…“?

Pokud bych mluvil o nějakém konkrétním případu, tak jako v této větě, přeložil bych to jako „rozpor (v myšlení)“; pokud bych mluvil o obecné tendenci, tak jako v předešlé části článku, asi bych volil „rozporuplnost (v myšlení)“.

A nebo bych to celé přeformuloval a použil „chybné uvažování“ nebo „chybu v úsudku“.


----------



## lucie.zelena

Ahoj, to je teda pořádná věta. Myslím, že by se dalo říct "nepochopení, chybné pojetí,...
Myslím, že werrr to dobře vystihl. 
Nicméně, tady je jedna z definic:
Noun: (gulf, difference) disconnect, disconnection - an unbridgeable disparity (as from a failure of understading) "He felt a gulf between himself and his former friends", "There is a vast disconnect between public opinion and federal policy".


----------



## Petra123

Nedívala jsem se do slovníku, v tomhle případě bych překládala kontextově a po přečtení celého (dobře, skoro celého  článku, bych za adekvátní překlad považovala "dvojaký přístup", příp. "licoměrnost".

Zdravím všechny zapálené translatology .

Petra123


----------

